# Chillin Out at the Jamyang Centre



## hmmph (Sep 29, 2011)

*Got this email sent to me if anyone is interested....*

*MBSR (Mindfulness Based Stress Reduction)*

*course led by Jim Clark and Cynthia Bonell*

Thursday evenings 6 October - 1 December from 6.30 - 8.30pm with a practice day on Saturday 19 November 10am - 5pm
 Cost £150
Mindfulness based stress reduction, or MBSR, is structured course that teaches participants how to practice mindfulness through simple meditation and yoga practices. Developed over the past 30 years, courses teaching mindfulness have been extensively researched and found to have helped many people deal with a wide range of difficulties from chronic pain to mental distress. It also offers a way of developing positive mental qualities and mental wellbeing.
Mindfulness has been recommended by the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence to help prevent relapse in depression. It is taught in a non-religious format and does not require belief in any spiritual tradition. The programme consists of one orientation session followed by eight two hour sessions in consecutive weeks. You will learn the skill of mindfulness using experiential exercises and gentle yoga movements alongside a variety of mindful meditations. This will be supported through teaching and group discussion.
Participants will be encouraged to develop their own daily mindfulness practice and will be given a practice to do at home 6 out of 7 days, for approximately 45 minutes per day. You will be provided with audio CDs and a workbook. In joining the course you will be making a commitment, as best you can, to attending all sessions and doing the daily home practice. Making time for this can, at times, feel stressful but we encourage you to work with these difficulties, they are an important part of your journey.
*Teachers:*

*






Jim Clark*: Jim Clark is a Registered Community Mental Health Nurse, and has worked in a local mental health NHS Trust for the past 5 years. He has practiced meditation since 2000 with guidance from both the Tibetan and Theravada Buddhist lineages, and his current meditation practice draws strongly from the Thai Forest tradition. He has taught meditation in both Buddhist and secular settings since 2006, and has undertaken training in leading mindfulness courses with the Centre for Mindfulness Research and Practice at Bangor University. He has a particular interest in the role meditation may have in making sense of living in our contemporary world with greater awareness, sensitivity and kindness.'
*Cynthia Bonell*: Cynthia Bonell has been a teacher for 35 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




specialising in the emotional and learning difficulties of children over the last fifteen years. She has been practicing meditation for nearly as long, initially in the Vedantic tradition and then studying under various Buddhist teachers. For the last few years she has focused on mindfulness practice. She has participated in numerous retreats, including several Vipassana (Mindfulness) retreats in the UK and France. Her work with children has increasingly led her to focus on the mental causes of the difficulties they face in the classroom. Cynthia has been using the various meditation techniques she has learnt over the years to help students understand their own behaviour and the means to improve it. She has completed the eight week MBSR course and is undertaking training to lead mindfulness courses in the future.'
*Dates:*

Thursday, 6th October – Introductory session 6.30 – 8.30 pm. Then every Thursday from 13th October - 1st December 2011.
Sessions from 6.30 – 8.30 pm Full practice day on Saturday 19th November from 10 am – 5 pm.
Please note: Participants need to commit to attending all sessions. 
 Venue: Tara Room, Jamyang Buddhist Centre, 43 Renfrew Road, London SE11 4NA 
www.jamyang.co.uk
*Course Cost*

£150: This includes: Introductory evening talk, 8 week course, one full practice day (lunch included), plus guided meditation CDs and a workbook
*Accessibility:*

· The course is mobility impaired and wheelchair accessible; 
 · Unfortunately we have no induction loop technology nor people trained in BSL (+British Sign Language) on site but the course is accessible to the hard of hearing and lip readers; 
 · the content of the course does not rely on visual presentations so is accessible for the blind and partially sighted.

http://www.jamyang.co.uk/guestprogramme.html#mbsr


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd find being asked to pay £150 quite stressful.


----------



## hmmph (Sep 30, 2011)

I find all that hippie shakra (or however you spell it) stuff stressful  but it's a nice place with lovely people and someone might be interested...


----------

